# heating cables out of date??



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, I was just curious on why heating cables seem be a thing of the past as in they are hard to find and barley anyone seems to use them, I was planning on getting some for my 180 gallon discus tank, covering the cables with fluorite and adding thick top layer of sand, any problems with that, I know people say the sand settles and the larger sediments will eventually protrude but do you think you can avoid that by just adding an extra thick layer of sand from the start? Any thoughts from anyone who has worked with heating cables would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Over time, it was found cables gave no benefits at all to plants, and are quite pricey and a pita to deal with. So folks have basically quit using them. You can get excellent heaters for a fraction of the price


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a very expensive Dupla system. Hate it! After I had my tank set up for 1 month I tried to move a med sized sword I had, forget about it. It was wrapped around the cable. Also all summer the system doesn't turn on (too warm). I do not notice a difference between when the heater in use or when it is not in use. IMO it is not worth it in the least bit. I will be giving my $600-300w Dupla system away when I move my tank in about a year. I would never set up a tank with a substrate heater again.


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

My mistake the system cost over $700, biggest waste of $700 in my lifetime.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've used cable heating in the past and have never noticed a difference in plant health... even over several years. I remember George Booth used to be a big advocate... don't know if he still is though.

The only advantage of a cable heater is that it hides your heating element. But it's pretty pricey for just a heater!  You can hide your heating system for cheaper using Eheims with built in heating or Hydor in-line heaters.

Save your money and spend it on more plants!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for the info guys, ill make sure not to waste my money with one


----------

